# Hello all cat lovers



## RuthC86 (Mar 11, 2008)

My Name is Ruth, im from Leeds UK and joined this forum today, its my first ever forum post so im new to it all! I am a self confessed cat lover, i have 3 cats, one of which lives at home with my mother. 

I have always liked cats and got my first one when i was 11 which i called pepi, hes the one that lives with my mum, he is your regular black and white moggie and is getting very old and fat these days. 

When i left home i had to get one of my very own, and easter last year chose a lovely black cat (delilah). Not long after we got her a friend (darci), abit of a resuce cat from my boyfriends mother who is very into siamese. He was also a gift for my 21st birthday, and both of them get on very well now. 

I love them all to bits!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome!  

I'd love to see pictures.


----------



## RuthC86 (Mar 11, 2008)

Thank you, there are some photos i have added to the gallary of my cats! If you wish to take a look feel free


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Your cats are beautiful!  

And I _love _the cat tree.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Your kitties are pretty. Better keep Delilah hidden, Jeanie is a self-professed black-cat-lover and I'm sure she'd like to scoop her up!
Give them all a scritchie on the head from me...
Heidi


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Lovely cats


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Hello and Welcome


----------

